# Posting pictures ?



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm new here and have posted pictures from home computer but my kids stay on it so i'm left to using my iPhone 
Anyone tryed to post pics from theirs ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've posted from my blackberry.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

This is what I get when I enter this in the box above it's from photobucket am I doing something wrong ? 
You click on this you get the pic http://s532.photobucket.com/albums/ee327/mattdtrue4/1235604771.jpg


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

well see the difference in the 2 URL's u posted. 
the first is for the pic which dont work (missing the ee327)
the second is the one that works



```
[URL]http://s532.photobucket.com/albums/mattdtrue4/1235604771.jpg[/URL] (BAD)
[URL]http://s532.photobucket.com/albums/ee327/mattdtrue4/1235604771.jpg[/URL] (Works)
```


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've actually done attachments from my berry, I thought thats what you meant.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok this is getting on my nerves some one try copy/paste and put it in the small yellow box like I'm trying to do and see if it works for you cause it ain't happening for me keeps adding a (IMG) on front and end resulting in a box with a ? in blue box on screen


----------



## glenfoxman (Oct 20, 2009)

*Posting pictures*

Somebody wrote last week that since you cant post pictures from your PC on the board you have to post them online. They posted a link where you could post your pictures and now i can not find it. Can you tell me?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

glenfoxman said:


> Somebody wrote last week that since you cant post pictures from your PC on the board you have to post them online. They posted a link where you could post your pictures and now i can not find it. Can you tell me?


You can load them from your PC to this board.

And PS. Don't advertise crap like that (what I deleted from your thread) on my forum.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Done from blackberry by typing [ img ] paste url here /img etc...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

850PoPo said:


> This is what I get when I enter this in the box above it's from photobucket am I doing something wrong ?
> You click on this you get the pic http://s532.photobucket.com/albums/ee327/mattdtrue4/1235604771.jpg


Ahhh, RIP. The ol' Honda


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope RIP it's been rebuilt even bored over gonna be getting it back very soon...hell gotta have something to ride now this Polaris stays in the shop after 3 months


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw that on rd. You glad? Chit, call me


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i cant upload pic from my computer to the gallery


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I can from home computer I uploaded my pic over there on the right of my crappy PoPo...lol I have a photobucket crammed full of cool pics I wanna share but this stupid iPhone will not allow me only can post links to them which I hate that click here to view crap


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you must still be doing something wrong. B/C I just copied a direct link to a photo, and pasted it inbetween [ img ] _url here _[ /img ] and it shows up (without spaces ofcourse).


----------

